# Se instead of Si for ENTP?



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

I guess EPs do use a lot of both Se and Ne. I thought they should directly conflict with each other though, so it's usually a preference choice made very early in life.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

According to the theory.....

Inferior you will consciously underuse (but actually use more than you think).

Tertiary you will consciously overuse (but actually use less than you think).

So a normal ENTP will believe he or she has a higher than average Fe (but it's really no higher), and believe he or she does not use Si much at all (but really uses Si unconscious more than realized).


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

My personal take on it, observing my wife (INTP) as I drive, and just watching her in day-to-day life, vs. myself against her functions... It seems to me that the less conscious a function is, the more consciously you have to use it. Everybody _has_ to be observant when driving. Otherwise, there would be more accidents--even Ne-dominant people. But you have to consciously make yourself aware of your surroundings. The difference between you, and an Se-dom or aux person would be that they are aware of it, without having to be consciously aware of it. It is just part of how they live. For instance, I'm driving, and my wife says, "Do you see that car about to pull out?" (in a slightly panicky voice), and I reply, "yes." But what has really happened is that I've already observed that, as well as the fact that he has slowed down, and his wheels are not turned properly for him to jump out in front of me, and that, together with his deceleration, is much less of a threat than the car on my left, who is not really aware that he is drifting into my lane, and the bus in the outside right hand lane that I'm overtaking is also passing a cyclist, and he may also drift into my lane, and I am also aware of the car behind me as I decelerate to avoid the two above potentials, and I've also observed the birds flying through the trees that are blowing in the wind, over the cemetery that is on the other side of the bus, which has also just passed a cyclist on the sidewalk, who happens to be riding a cool, old-school steel-framed road bike (probably single-speed, but I didn't get to notice), and together with the wonderfully fluffy blue clouds in the sky, life is beautiful. _That_ is what all I've actually observed, but I just tell my wife, "yes, dear." None of this was consciously thought through, or had any real time spent on it--other than the cool bike--but all of it has been processed and taken into consideration--all while listening to my girls in the back fooling around. All of it has been noted, prioritized and dealt with--all in split seconds and all without any effort on my part or stress. Now, my wife, speaking up about the car--that stresses me. It's like she can't trust what's about to happen, and doesn't know how to prioritize and rank what comes in. She goes on high alert over _every_ detail that goes by--so long as it's a car or other threat to our safety (as she perceives it). So, while her Se is on overdrive, I'm just coasting along... 

So between the two of us (my wife or myself), which more closely describes you?


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> According to the theory.....
> 
> Inferior you will consciously underuse (but actually use more than you think).
> 
> ...


But the point is that we have 4 *conscious* and their* unconscious counterparts*. And there is the order of them (according to mbti or socionics). You say that a normal ENTP uses *Si* *unconsciously* more than he realize? Is it some kind of word play? 

But I absolutely agree upon Fe statement. It sometimes seems to dominate the vision, but it is not that great most of the time (or even absent).


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

ferroequinologist said:


> So between the two of us (my wife or myself), which more closely describes you?


I am road cyclist and I ride at high speeds in the city. I notice and react to every pit or car quite expertly and fast. Though, if I completely in my Ne fantasies I can miss a pit or two or cars turn-signal in a three-hour ride. And I also notice all girls on the street while doing it and adverts and how beautiful the sunset is. I have ridden bikes since before I learned to walk so... 

As for your analogy. I never alert when I ride as a passenger. Unless it is 200kmh. 
I would notice things, but in less detail and will forget them in a few minutes. All I will remember is a fact that the sky was beautiful, the girls hot, the adverts boring and some vague image form in my head


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Aha said:


> I am road cyclist and I ride at high speeds in the city. I notice and react to every pit or car quite expertly and fast. Though, if I completely in my Ne fantasies I can miss a pit or two or cars turn-signal in a three-hour ride. And I also notice all girls on the street while doing it and adverts and how beautiful the sunset is. I have ridden bikes since before I learned to walk so...
> 
> As for your analogy. I never alert when I ride as a passenger. Unless it is 200kmh.
> I would notice things, but in less detail and will forget them in a few minutes. All I will remember is a fact that the sky was beautiful, the girls hot, the adverts boring and some vague image form in my head


ESTP maybe? 200kmh bikes and ESTP sounds about right. ;-) 

But more seriously, if you do that and have been doing that for any time, I could see how you'd test stronger for Se than Si... You need Se just to survive in that kind of behavior.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, I can see what you mean by that
As someone who enjoys a lot of physical outdoor activities, I too questioned the Se over Si. I don't know, I think it's almost inevitable to not.. live in the moment and take in all the physical characteristics while you're doing such activities. In a way, it's almost a bit of a relief to not always be so lost in thought and out of it. 
The fact that some people will automatically jump to assuming this make you a dominant Se user is kind of silly, in my opinion. Enjoying activities which liven up your senses +quick reflexes =/= Se dominant user. I have talked to many other ENTPs with similar interests to you. Do agree with one of the statements above though, regarding it being possible that you do use more Si without being as aware of it.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

ferroequinologist said:


> ESTP maybe? 200kmh bikes and ESTP sounds about right. ;-)


I enjoy it but not as much as 200 ideas per hour )



ferroequinologist said:


> But more seriously, if you do that and have been doing that for any time, I could see how you'd test stronger for Se than Si... You need Se just to survive in that kind of behavior.


It makes perfect sense. Though, I would like to know how often may such a need survive replace the usual order of E-I-E-I and if it is temporary or permanent. 

I also feel strangled if I need to sit in one place for too long (without intellectual motivation). I love to climb on every kind of obstacles or statues for fun (with friends); running on tables and jumping around crazy. I am not sure if this is Ne or Se thing. It is completely random


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

Aha said:


> But the point is that we have 4 *conscious* and their* unconscious counterparts*. And there is the order of them (according to mbti or socionics). You say that a normal ENTP uses *Si* *unconsciously* more than he realize? Is it some kind of word play?
> 
> But I absolutely agree upon Fe statement. It sometimes seems to dominate the vision, but it is not that great most of the time (or even absent).


No, the inferior is a mostly subconscious entity. The "top 4" aren't all conscious all the time. The effort it takes to enact Si all the time is what makes it so unappealing. But we are constantly using it at a subconscious level in order to use Ne, because they are a part of the same stick so to speak.

Ne and Se are actually very oppositional. Se is used Ni, so when using Se, intuition is evoked convergently, while when using Ne, intuition is evoked divergently. What this means, is Ne/Si attempts to recognize all that is possible and then predicts what will happen last, based on whqt past experiences seem to fit. Se and Ni will immediately converge to what is most likely given the current information in the moment, and what past experience seems most relevant, *then* considers other possibilities only if whatever happens in the moment doesn't seem to be working or fit the situation.

So those who use Se *hate* thinking ahead of time about possibilities, because it runs contrary to their perception and way of operation. Likewise, Ne users have a strong aversion to unexpected events happening in the moment. However, Ne dominants are still fairly good at improvising, only because Ne can so rapidly come up with possibilities, even with the lack of notable past experience. Likewise, Se users being perception dominants, also do well improvising and even prefer it, even with a complete lack of forsight (they converge to likely outcomes rapidly, but aren't actually that great at prediction, so end up having to react to the situation in real time).

Both Ne and Se enjoy new experiences, but for different reasons. Ne dominant enjoy the situation where they can flex their ability to rapidly generate possibilities, and those situations that create enough Ne stimulation become nostalgicly memorable. Se dominant enjoy new experiences just for the stimulation of it, ane reacting to each new stimulus real time to create a larger Ni world view.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

O_o said:


> Yeah, I can see what you mean by that
> As someone who enjoys a lot of physical outdoor activities, I too questioned the Se over Si. I don't know, I think it's almost inevitable to not.. live in the moment and take in all the physical characteristics while you're doing such activities. In a way, it's almost a bit of a relief to not always be so lost in thought and out of it.
> The fact that some people will automatically jump to assuming this make you a dominant Se user is kind of silly, in my opinion. Enjoying activities which liven up your senses +quick reflexes =/= Se dominant user. I have talked to many other ENTPs with similar interests to you. *Do agree with one of the statements above though, regarding it being possible that you do use more Si without being as aware of it.*


It is one of those things I am not sure *mbti* is right about. Perhaps, they worded the description of the function wrong.
The main point of Si as an inferior function is to remember sensations, correct? I am actually reaaaaaly bad at it


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Aha said:


> I enjoy it but not as much as 200 ideas per hour )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of ideas? Ideas about what?


Also, being antsy is Pe, but more oriented toward Se, obviously.

My knee-jerk assumption is that you are an xSTP who misunderstands what Ne is and that your description of what 'ideas' come to mind will show their tangible and tactile nature. Let's see if I'm right. Give me some of these ideas.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Aha said:


> It is one of those things I am not sure *mbti* is right about. Perhaps, they worded the description of the function wrong.
> The main point of Si as an inferior function is to remember sensations, correct? I am actually reaaaaaly bad at it


I disagree... 

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...volving-eight-functions-type-beebe-model.html


read what it said about ENxPs. 

When they're really stressed, they get super distracted/frustrated about all kinds of small details and go kind of crazy. 
That is how you experience Se as a Ne-dominant user.


I know it's not really all that black&white, but if that isn't true for you then you may not be Ne-dom after all. That might be the source of your confusion.



EDIT: Si will be used for you when you hear a song and think:

_"Oh this song was played at my Grade 5 graduation, oh I wonder how my teacher is doing now? I remember trying to pull her wig off in 1st grade! I wonder if I would ever be a teacher some day. If I was a teacher, I don't know what grade I would teach... maybe middle school? No. definitely not middle school because that is a horrible age... definitely high school where the students are more mature. Oh I remember someone saying that once we mature we develop more functions... I wonder which cognitive functions I have developing right now.... wow I keep thinking of random things, how did I get here? Oh this reminds me of the time I wanted to show that video to my brother, haha that was a funny video, I wonder what that tumblr user is doing now? *goes online to check*" _ etc.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

UglierBetty said:


> *When they're really stressed, they get super distracted/frustrated about all kinds of small details and go kind of crazy.
> That is how you experience Se as a Ne-dominant user.*


When I do some job on photoshop or AutoCAD or other program and I am stressed I transfer into a weird frenzy state - rechecking things 99999 times before moving to other things and then coming back again to check again.
Or I can switch the light off, then come back and see if it was switched to the full so it will not spark and eorigjdoifjgodifjgodifjg it is really frustrating. 





UglierBetty said:


> EDIT: Si will be used for you when you hear a song and think:
> _"Oh this song was played at my Grade 5 graduation, oh I wonder how my teacher is doing now? I remember trying to pull her wig off in 1st grade! I wonder if I would ever be a teacher some day. If I was a teacher, I don't know what grade I would teach... maybe middle school? No. definitely not middle school because that is a horrible age... definitely high school where the students are more mature. Oh I remember someone saying that once we mature we develop more functions... I wonder which cognitive functions I have developing right now.... wow I keep thinking of random things, how did I get here? Oh this reminds me of the time I wanted to show that video to my brother, haha that was a funny video, I wonder what that tumblr user is doing now? *goes online to check*" _ etc.[/B]


This line of thought is so familiar!!!! roud:



arkigos said:


> What kind of ideas? Ideas about what?
> 
> 
> Also, being antsy is Pe, but more oriented toward Se, obviously.
> ...


Ideas of how to punch your cyberass? I have a few :tongue: Really, dude :crazy: 
Read the first post - I said all the available tests confirmed that I am ENTP and Ne-Ti-Fe - in that order. And I also know what each function does.
But knowing INTP... I forgive you :wink: 
I like to argue with your type  I'll give you some ideas on a topic that you ask. Just ask. I double dare you 

But answering this... Most of my ideas are about developing the storyline for my sci-fi novels (fights, characters, other stuff). How they appear? Randomly, like word game in associations. 
Also, I see how to improve almost anything that I am interested in: geneography, psychology, terraforming and colonization of planets and moons, floating cities, airplanes and rockets (I am a design-engineer), other stuff. I visualize how to improve a thing or a theory after a few minutes of processing the information. I see where a certain system can be modified and propose ways of modifying or restructuring it. 
I despise doing things the same way, even twice. If someone comes to me with a question how to do a certain task I'll give him at least 5 variants in a time of ten minutes. Though, I can give myself the same advice I wouldn't do that because I am better telling people what to do than following it through myself.
Almost all I remember from my childhood is visualized fights of transformers that I fantasized all the time while running on roofs of hauses.

But as for the topic... I think *ferroequinologist* has a point. And *UglierBetty* too


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Aha said:


> Ideas of how to punch your cyberass? I have a few :tongue: Really, dude :crazy:
> Read the first post - I said all the available tests confirmed that I am ENTP and Ne-Ti-Fe - in that order. And I also know what each function does.
> But knowing INTP... I forgive you :wink:
> I like to argue with your type  I'll give you some ideas on a topic that you ask. Just ask. I double dare you
> ...


I've heard all this from STP types before. Nothing STPs love more than the idea of future cars or floating cities or whatever. (Speaking of floating cities and future cars, I've long thought George Lucas with his love of actual cars and laser swords, is an ISTP).

Visualizing improvements through sound logic and practical innovation - with a dash of imagination. I oft-cite my ISTP friend walking into a junk yard with like, 15 dollars, walking out with a bunch of junk, and building a working screen projector out of nothing - like MacGuyver!! MacGuyver is lord not of NTP, but STP. We watched so many movies on that thing. This guy, has a coffee-can antenna on his Jeep, that hooks into his phone using some inexplicable contraption, to steal WiFi from a college that is miles away. His phone is a frankenstein of two iphones that people gave to him because they were broken. He juryrigged them into one functional phone. So, the guy is driving down the road, talking on the phone using the wifi of a distant hub and the most hilarious jury rig of all time. All that guy talks about is how the universe is ELECTRICAL and BALL LIGHTNING and ROCKETS and how he could make a hover-car. 

STP, not NTP.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

arkigos said:


> I've heard all this from STP types before. Nothing STPs love more than the idea of future cars or floating cities or whatever. (Speaking of floating cities and future cars, I've long thought George Lucas with his love of actual cars and laser swords, is an ISTP).
> 
> Visualizing improvements through sound logic and practical innovation - with a dash of imagination. I oft-cite my ISTP friend walking into a junk yard with like, 15 dollars, walking out with a bunch of junk, and building a working screen projector out of nothing - like MacGuyver!! MacGuyver is lord not of NTP, but STP. We watched so many movies on that thing. This guy, has a coffee-can antenna on his Jeep, that hooks into his phone using some inexplicable contraption, to steal WiFi from a college that is miles away. His phone is a frankenstein of two iphones that people gave to him because they were broken. He juryrigged them into one functional phone. So, the guy is driving down the road, talking on the phone using the wifi of a distant hub and the most hilarious jury rig of all time. All that guy talks about is how the universe is ELECTRICAL and BALL LIGHTNING and ROCKETS and how he could make a hover-car.
> 
> STP, not NTP.


You are. Your logic isn't logical. I too have a few ISTP friends. They are great and funny 
STP are more into practical and real things than NTP. We are more into theory and imaginationland.

Stop trolling a troll. It is not ethical  Or else I'll be giving you arguments that you are an STP, actually, with a terrible judging function besides


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Aha said:


> You are. Your logic isn't logical. I too have a few ISTP friends. They are great and funny
> STP are more into practical and real things than NTP. We are more into theory and imaginationland.
> 
> Stop trolling a troll. It is not ethical  Or else I'll be giving you arguments that you are an STP, actually, with a terrible judging function besides


Imaginationland is full of stuff. I don't deal in stuff other than as a deprioritized vehicle.

I don't know what you are on about with this ethical stuff or 'terrible judging function'. What does that mean? It feels unnecessarily posturing and confrontational. I could be wrong, but I am being honest. I don't understand how ethics would be involved unless you view my motives as being somehow disingenuous. That was not the intent. Possibly you are viewing me through a prefabricated lens or filter that causes me to come across as a 'troll'? I am afraid I am far more bland and serious than you have characterized me.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

arkigos said:


> Imaginationland is full of stuff. I don't deal in stuff other than as a deprioritized vehicle.
> 
> I don't know what you are on about with this ethical stuff or 'terrible judging function'. What does that mean? It feels unnecessarily posturing and confrontational. I could be wrong, but I am being honest. I don't understand how ethics would be involved unless you view my motives as being somehow disingenuous. That was not the intent. Possibly you are viewing me through a prefabricated lens or filter that causes me to come across as a 'troll'? I am afraid I am far more bland and serious than you have characterized me.


I guessed your motive. Your logic is not logical because I said in the beginning that my Si is absent. You should have made a conclusion that even if it was a shadow function, it can be neither dominant nor auxiliary. And I cannot see what you wanted to point out mentioning your creative STP friends. NTP and STP are both very analyzing types, but their priorities are different and they are energized by different things.

Bland and serious? Well, I am not 

What I am trying to find out - is it possible to have as inferior function an opposite "version" of the function to what mbti states? I read that if a person is too extroverted he can have all "auxilliary functions" into introversion. It is not the case because my F is extroverted. But I want to know weather Se act instead of Si.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Aha said:


> I guessed your motive. Your logic is not logical because I said in the beginning that my Si is absent. You should have made a conclusion that even if it was a shadow function, it can be neither dominant nor auxiliary. And I cannot see what you wanted to point out mentioning your creative STP friends. NTP and STP are both very analyzing types, but their priorities are different and they are energized by different things.
> 
> Bland and serious? Well, I am not
> 
> What I am trying to find out - is it possible to have as inferior function an opposite "version" of the function to what mbti states? I read that if a person is too extroverted he can have all "auxilliary functions" into introversion. It is not the case because my F is extroverted. But I want to know weather Se act instead of Si.


According to the theory: No. 

Also, I've never observed it.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

First thing, those tests suck thanks to the intuitive bias, so don't trust them. Now about the functions, if you're Ne dom then your inferior will be Si, but if you're Se dom your inferior is Ni. Anyway I notice that you seem to be rather confrontational, so XSTP makes more sense as Se types are considered as agressors in socionics, and Se in general has an aggresive quality.

BTW, I've also noticed that XSTPs like robots shows, like those mecha anime.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

I've yet to see a functions test that's accurate for most people. It's hard to get at the underlying processes and maintain any sort of accuracy. 

You'll have better luck exploring the meaning of the functions and then comparing that meaning against the lenses through which you process the world. For me, it was a highly intuitive process (which fits with my lead Ni). For you, it'll probably be a different kind of exploration.

Keep in mind, too, that if you're an ENTP, Si is your weakest function, so you aren't going to use or recognize it strongly, at least when you're younger. My weakest is Se and although I've learned how to recognize it, it's an ongoing blind spot for me. I've made, and am making, efforts to improve it, but I can tell that it's something I'm always going to struggle with.

I can tell the barrier isn't all psychological either, cause no amount of willpower changes how difficult it is for me to tune into my Se. I'm sure practice and aging will help, but it's almost like leading with Ni sets a contrasting barrier against Se. Like I would lose some of my ability to synthesize and float around perspectives if I fully tuned into Se. I think the functions do have some exclusivity to them, which is why we end up with leading processes and background processes.

And that same exclusivity/prioritizing is why - if you have a solid understanding of each function - it actually makes little sense for someone to have contrasting functions (like an ENTP having Se). Some theory says that we technically have access to all the functions, but we only use 4 with any sort of regularity. I think it makes more sense that we actually have little to no concept of the 4 functions we don't use and we just use our main 4 in ways that sometimes look like other ones on the surface. And that, in reality, most of our decision-making and perception gets placed on our leading function, with the other 3 being like advisors, with an order of priority by strength and expertise (e.g. Te would be more trustworthy for reasoning, Se more trustworthy for observation, etc.).


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Blue Flare said:


> First thing, those tests suck thanks to the intuitive bias, so don't trust them. Now about the functions, if you're Ne dom then your inferior will be Si, but if you're Se dom your inferior is Ni. Anyway I notice that you seem to be rather confrontational, so XSTP makes more sense as Se types are considered as agressors in socionics, and Se in general has an aggresive quality.
> 
> BTW, I've also noticed that XSTPs like robots shows, like those mecha anime.


Thank you, but I know what is Ne and Ni from personal experience. I know for sure that they are dominant and its shadow. 
As for socionics, I am ILE there and no other type fits that well. Though, description there is a bit more obscure than mbti
What aggressiveness? :laughing:


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

Aha said:


> I am road cyclist and I ride at high speeds in the city. I notice and react to every pit or car quite expertly and fast. Though, if I completely in my Ne fantasies I can miss a pit or two or cars turn-signal in a three-hour ride. And I also notice all girls on the street while doing it and adverts and how beautiful the sunset is. I have ridden bikes since before I learned to walk so...
> 
> As for your analogy. I never alert when I ride as a passenger. Unless it is 200kmh.
> I would notice things, but in less detail and will forget them in a few minutes. All I will remember is a fact that the sky was beautiful, the girls hot, the adverts boring and some vague image form in my head


You sure youre not ESTP?


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

O_o said:


> Yeah, I can see what you mean by that
> As someone who enjoys a lot of physical outdoor activities, I too questioned the Se over Si. I don't know, I think it's almost inevitable to not.. live in the moment and take in all the physical characteristics while you're doing such activities. In a way, it's almost a bit of a relief to not always be so lost in thought and out of it.
> The fact that some people will automatically jump to assuming this make you a dominant Se user is kind of silly, in my opinion. Enjoying activities which liven up your senses +quick reflexes =/= Se dominant user. I have talked to many other ENTPs with similar interests to you. Do agree with one of the statements above though, regarding it being possible that you do use more Si without being as aware of it.


Interesting....


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

This thread is million years dead

I never considered other types


As for you, it seems like you are someone's additional account. Let's check


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

What makes you think that? ^^


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I haven't been quoted in a good bajillion of so years, I do appreciate that

And I just noticed that the imagine in my signature is no longer functioning, so that's an upsetting discovery. 

I think each of these are signs that (whether others want it or not or give the microist of damns) for me to post more and get more involved.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

No because then you'd be an ESTP...

It's like if I said "Oh, I'm not an INTJ. I'm an INFJ and just have really developed Te!" That doesn't generally happen.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nope. The whole house of cards that is MBTI functions collapses when you do shit like that.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmmmm... Ne and Se can be aggressive too. I believe the user is ENTP, not ESTP.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

@Aha: I have a few thoughts on this.

First, the idea of cognitive function tests. They don't truly measure your cognitive function strength. They're not reliable, or trustworthy, and should be taken with a grain of salt.

When that's out of the way-- How do you feel about utilizing Si, when you distance yourself away from the test? Do you believe that your Si is stronger than your Se, according to what you know of cognitive functions, rather than what a test tells you?

Here are some fairly accurate descriptions of the cognitive functions. Jung is an even better source, if you want to go into a great deal of depth on each one, but I'll keep this curt:


ElementAbstracted definitionEnglish AcronymSymbolDescriptionExtraverted logic (thinking)external dynamics of objectsTeTe is efficiency of an action, technical processes, the accomplishment of work, the efficient and prudent use of resources, factual accuracy, and the acquisition of relevant and useful information. Te understands the difference between effective and ineffective behavior when performing a procedure or accomplishing a task, and aspires to increase the frequency of productive outcomes within a system.Extraverted ethics (feeling)internal dynamics of objectsFeFe is responsible for the perception of an emotional state in an individual and the bodily and linguistic expression of emotions. Fe is able to influence others' emotional condition and to communicate its own, "infecting" others. Fe is used especially in generating and recognizing excitement and enthusiasm.Extraverted sensingexternal statics of objectsSeSe is responsible for the perception, control, defense, and acquisition of space, territory, and control. It observes outward appearances, estimates whether forces are in alignment or conflict, and uses strength of will and power-based methods to achieve purposes. Se understands territory and physical aggression. It is also the function of contact and apprehension of qualia.Extraverted intuitioninternal statics of objectsNeNe is responsible for understanding the essence (permanent but not obvious traits) of a thing, estimating the potential and latent capabilities for people and things, and visualizing the likely outcome of events. It is responsible for the sense of interest or boredom. Ne will speculate as to why an event occurs, but sees the specific event as static and unalterable.Introverted logic (thinking)external statics of fieldsTiTi is responsible for understanding logic and structure, categorizations, ordering and priorities, logical analysis and distinctions, logical explanations. Ti interprets information according to how it fits into a validating system. Ti is particularly aware of logical consistency and how concepts relate to each other in meaning and structure, independently of particular purposes.Introverted ethics (feeling)internal statics of fieldsFiFi is responsible for understanding the quality, nature, and proper maintenance of personal relations; makes moral judgments; and aspires to humanism and kindness. Fi has a strong understanding of the social hierarchy and how people feel about each other, their attitudes of like or dislike, enthrallment or disgust, repulsion or attraction, enmity or friendship.Introverted sensingexternal dynamics of fieldsSiSi is responsible for perception of physical sensations; questions of comfort, coziness, and pleasure; and a sense of harmony and acclimation with one's environment (especially physical). Si understand how well a person or thing's behavior agrees with its nature as well as the differences between comfortable behaviors and positions and uncomfortable ones.Introverted intuitioninternal dynamics of fieldsNiNi is responsible for the estimation of the passage of time, the understanding of a course of processes in time, and forecasting. Ni understand how things may change and evolve over time and throughout history. Ni is acutely aware of events that are occurring outside of the immediate perception of the moment, and sees events as part of a continuous flow. Ni perceives the possible ramifications of future events and notices ties to the past. Ni observes behavioral patterns and can assess a person's character.


Based on this idea of functions, do you still think you utilize terrible Si above all? How do you feel/think about it being utilized by others? Do you like/dislike it?

If you still think that you utilize better Se than Fe or Si, then I might suggest ENTJ for you. But, I'll wait for you to answer these questions, and maybe we can go into depth a bit more on the dynamics of the functions for you.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

@_Word Dispenser_ and everyone else! Please, stop answering to this thread. I started it in the beginning of this year when I just started to learn about Jungian Cognitive Functions. 
I never questioned my type and never would.

The thread is dead. I would delete it It was brought up again by a troll whose type I questioned in another thread. 

Thank you!


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Aha said:


> @_Word Dispenser_ and everyone else! Please, stop answering to this thread. I started it in the beginning of this year when I just started to learn about Jungian Cognitive Functions.
> I never questioned my type and never would.
> 
> The thread is dead. I would delete it It was brought up again by a troll whose type I questioned in another thread.
> ...


Oops, sorry man. :kitteh:


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

The bottom line is, if you are using Ne, you are also using Si at the same time. They are used simultaneously, and related.

Think of Si as memory nodes, concrete information, and Ne as the connections between those nodes. So Ne dominant finds ways to connect thousands/millions of small Si nodes on a one-to-one basis. This relates to that. Each individual connection is very strong and quick to come to consciousness, while the concrete information of the Si node is sort of fudged at times (Ne dominants will invent information to make the connection make more sense). An Si dominant would be sort of the opposite, with giant Si nodes, and just a few Ne connections - the connections form rarely that is. But the nodes being so huge, it becomes very easy to perform actions involving repetition, and recall information, or just generally follow traditions and rules exactly. But the lack of Ne connections makes crossing traditions/breaking rules like blasphemy at times - it would mean using Ne to form connections that aren't currently being used. Sort of like asking an Ne dominant to recall particular information or follow traditions, when the Ne dominant would much rather just be flexible and sort of adapt, while fudging the particulars. 

But in both cases, the two ends of the spectrum still share a common way of perception, which is quite different from the Ni/Se perception patterns.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> The bottom line is, if you are using Ne, you are also using Si at the same time. They are used simultaneously, and related.
> 
> Think of Si as memory nodes, concrete information, and Ne as the connections between those nodes. So Ne dominant finds ways to connect thousands/millions of small Si nodes on a one-to-one basis. This relates to that. Each individual connection is very strong and quick to come to consciousness, while the concrete information of the Si node is sort of fudged at times (Ne dominants will invent information to make the connection make more sense). An Si dominant would be sort of the opposite, with giant Si nodes, and just a few Ne connections - the connections form rarely that is. But the nodes being so huge, it becomes very easy to perform actions involving repetition, and recall information, or just generally follow traditions and rules exactly. But the lack of Ne connections makes crossing traditions/breaking rules like blasphemy at times - it would mean using Ne to form connections that aren't currently being used. Sort of like asking an Ne dominant to recall particular information or follow traditions, when the Ne dominant would much rather just be flexible and sort of adapt, while fudging the particulars.
> 
> But in both cases, the two ends of the spectrum still share a common way of perception, which is quite different from the Ni/Se perception patterns.





Aha said:


> @_Word Dispenser_ and everyone else! Please, stop answering to this thread. I started it in the beginning of this year when I just started to learn about Jungian Cognitive Functions.
> I never questioned my type and never would.
> 
> The thread is dead. I would delete it It was brought up again by a troll whose type I questioned in another thread.
> ...



Someone, close this thread already! :bored: Its old and mouldy 
@_Jennywocky_ plz?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

This thread is dead? Everyone continue poking sticks at that question!


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

Aha said:


> Someone, close this thread please! :bored: Its old and mouldy @_Jennywocky_ plz?


I just joined in again to troll you.  Kidding. 

But really you haven't questioned your type? That's odd. I constantly question mine. It's actually a very Ne thing to do, enough so that if you don't, there might be something there.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Thread closed...

_*and the question of questioning one's type will linger on, somewhere, silently, in the darkness as one tries to sleep and yet cannot...*_


----------

